# What should I do?



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

Allright, here we go!

If I could do any mod, which ones should I do in what order? I have the Outback ready to mod. In reading everyone's posts I am a bit overwhelmed. I can do most mods myself and would like to start a few before our first trip. I have a little bit of dough to work with thanks only to the So Cal housing market. Any advice is always appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Beautiful weekend here in socal, eh?

Aside from the safety stuff, like proper hitch and brake controller and tow vehicle setup, I'd just make a list of everything everyone has done and then start putting stars next to some and cross out others. There's just so much you can do, but only you can put a priority on projects.

My favorite ones are the LED nightlights (photos to come) and the bumper storage box. Also the rear slide storage tubes, but those are still getting fine tuned.

Kevin P.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I would do the same thing Kevin suggested, make a list and pick away at it.

My favorite/necessary ones are ,the gutter extensions and the privacy curtain by the bath/front bunk area. I think I spent a total of 20 or 30 dollars on those two.

I recently added an aluminum drip cap over the water heater to help keep water off of it.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How about a locking doorknob on the bathroom! I believe that was my first mod. (by order of the wife)

Honestly, I'd do the easy mods, related to storing your goods first. Maybe quieting the pump, dual batteries, and other issues that pay off immediately. List them, and figure out each ones importance to you and your family...and then get busy!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

To me the mods are based on necessity. I'd take your first trip, take along your mod list and start deciding which ones would have made camping better.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

If you have sites without electric, I would start with the dual 6 volts.

Basically do what you have time for and the need for.

I love my new cutting board/stove cover mod, 15 minutes to do and was needed.

Add the extra rails to the dinette for support if you plan on using it for a bed anytime soon.

Water pump quieting if it bothers you.

I would make a list and start with the cheap easy ones.

Good luck

KEvin


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Cut the window blinds around the knobs so you can open/close windows without messing them up.

Add a layer of aluminum insulation on the queen slide under the mattress.

Put a key hook near the door, out of reach of the young ones.

Caulk the shower and shower fixtures, everywhere except the bottom of the surround.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

My favorites are the stick on levels, bunk ladders, rear slide support storage tubes, W/distribution bar storage, and the Maxx Air Vents. Dual batteries for dry camping is a bonus which I have used on more than one occasion.

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

You guy's are forgetting about the outside stove mod. Easy and inexpensive and practical. Kirk


----------

